# Riding in Brunswick/Sea Island/St.Simons Georgia



## mike502 (Feb 6, 2005)

I will be vacationing in this area later this month. Thinking of taking my bike and was wondering about riding in this area, clubs, etc. Does anyone have any suggestions and/or comments. Would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Sadlebred (Nov 19, 2002)

This has been discussed before. Do a search.


----------



## mike502 (Feb 6, 2005)

Sadlebred said:


> This has been discussed before. Do a search.


Thanks for the uplifting reply. I guess I could of done a search; but, just thought about feedback from you "wonderful" folks. Hopefully, you don't live in that area.


----------



## cyclodawg (Jul 1, 2003)

mike502 said:


> I will be vacationing in this area later this month. Thinking of taking my bike and was wondering about riding in this area, clubs, etc. Does anyone have any suggestions and/or comments. Would be greatly appreciated.


It's all flat, but scenic. You can get some climbs on the bridges connecting causeways, but that's it. There is a LBS on St Simons, but I'm not real familiar with it. It's in one of the shopping centers at the main intersection of the island. 

Traffic on the island tends to be bad, but they do have bike paths (which aren't terribly wide and you have to dodge walkers and joggers). The better riding, if you want to get out and hammer, is on the mainland. There is a nice long ride on a bike path on the causeway leading you to St Simons. You can also go over to Jeckyll Island, next door, where the traffic is not quite as bad. 

Have fun.


----------



## BikinCO (Feb 17, 2004)

mike502 said:


> Thanks for the uplifting reply. I guess I could of done a search; but, just thought about feedback from you "wonderful" folks. Hopefully, you don't live in that area.


I don't know why she even responds. It gets OLD reading "do a search" and "check my website." Blah, blah, blah!

Anyway. I live here the riding on SSI is horrible. There is a MUT that runs around/through the island and the locals do not want bikes anywhere but there. The road around Jekyll Island in 15 miles around. There are weekly rides from Fox's Pizza downtown (Thursday nights) and from Griffin Bike and Mower on (Tuesdays nights), an A group and a B group. If you want to ride alone, park at Spanky's Marshside on highway 17 take a left out of the parking lot go over the Big Bridge at the bottom take a left on the causeway to Jekyll Island. Follow the causeway past the visitor center and over the bridge to Jekyll. Do not stop at the toll both, bikes do not have to pay. Follow to the stop sign. Return the same way you came on, this will be about 24 miles round trip. If you want to add another 15, turn left at the stop sign and stay on the road all the way around the island. It will return to the toll booths. When you get to the toll booths take a left and then your first right, this will take you around the south side of the island. There are some other routes if your are interested pm me. I travle a lot but might be talked into a ride.


----------

